# Deworming medicine



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you get deworming medicine for dogs without a vet prescription anywhere in salt lake area?


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

https://www.vetinfo.com/ivomec-for-dogs.html

IFA


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry intestinal worms


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

IFA carries it


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Safe Guard Dewormer (for goats). Also at IFA or Cal Ranch. Do not use with Collies.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought you just gave them a bite of Days Work.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

This is what I used for my dogs I had to get it online.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I picked up some at petsmart a few minutes ago and gave it to her. I hope it also helps with her being a knucklehead


----------

